# Temps for Tads



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok im going to be heating my tadpoles( D Leucomelas ) using an aquarium heater in a 20 

gallon tank going, to fill the tank about 4-5 inches and place some 

polystyrene on top of the water with circles cut out the same size as the deli 

cups im going to be housing my tads in.

So my question is what tempreture should the water be and should i use any 

lighting( if so what one )? 

And could some one be kind enough to post me a little list of the best stable 

diet to feed my tads on( im in the uk so dont know if there is things you can 

get over there that we cant here )


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

1) Room temperature will work just fine. Around 72-78 degrees. 
2) Ambient lighting is fine. 
3) Tadpole bites and a bit of almond leaf for munching on will work just fine.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I find that tads seem to grow slower, and morph larger, when kept in the low 70's. I started keeping tads this way after a recommendation from a fellow frogger, and boy, does it make a difference in morphing size!

I keep tads in R/O water with a bit of indian almond leaf and java moss, and feed a combination of Sera Micron and tadpole bites. Here's a video:

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Poison Dart Frog Tadpole Care


----------



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

I have never seen any shops or websites sell tadpole bites over here is there 

anything that i can use instead of it( if i cant find it anywhere )?

Will normal tropical fish flakes do( along with almond leaves ) or chunks of 

algea wafers ?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Many people feed fish flakes with success.

It's my understanding that tadpole bites are basically compressed trout chow - you may try that. 

Many vendors on the internet would probably ship to you . . .


----------



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Never orderd from overseas so wouldnt have a clue how to sort the shipping 
out.
And thats for that link it was very helpful.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

We keep our house around 75F and I feed predominantly a spirulina and other algae powder mix that I got from Patrick Nabors at Saurian Ent. I just had three auratus tads morph out a close to an inch, which is bigger than previous tads. I did start supplemently with a few flakes of fish food once or twice a week. Mine are in distilled water with black water extract at 1 teas per gallon. Some folks never change the water, but I change it weekly, but do not scrub the containers so that the algae that had taken hold on the bottom and side remains.

I've always read that higher temps cause faster development, smaller froglets and higher incidence of SLS. Lower temps cause slower development, but has a much lower incidence of SLS.


----------



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Guess ill play it safe then and go with lower temps.


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Marc at dartfrog sells tad bites 

Fertilisers & Feeds Price List


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> I find that tads seem to grow slower, and morph larger, when kept in the low 70's. I started keeping tads this way after a recommendation from a fellow frogger, and boy, does it make a difference in morphing size!


My tad jars are usually 71-73 and I have three big healthy tads getting ready to leave the water from my first fertile Azureus clutch. I don't have any previous dart tads to compare them to, but I'm glad I followed the advice I was given to keep them cool.


----------

